# Kaufberatung Custom Tastatur



## Fakez (26. April 2020)

Guten Tag,
habe vor mir eine custom Tastatur zu bauen Grundwissen ist da allerdings brauch ich paar anregungen von Leuten die sich auskennen.
Suche:
1. Custom PCB Hotswap 60% möglichst Deutsches Layout ISO DE was man kaum findet im Custom bereich zumindest ich nicht  (möglichst mit RGB)
2. Schöne Keycaps nicht all zu Teuer bis +-50€ 
3. Switches sollten leicht zu drücken sein und möglichst schnell. (Switches empfehlungen gibt soviele )
4. Gutes Schmiermittel für die Switches
5. Ein schönes Usb Kabel

Hoffe hier sind ein paar Tastatur verrückte die bereit sind mir zu helfen


----------



## Hubacca (26. April 2020)

Händler mit leider wenig lieferbaren Tastature, Keycaps, PCBs usw.:
CandyKeys Online Store | Mechanical Keyboards, Keycaps & Components |
				Candykeys



Hotswap Tastaturen:

Glorious PC Gaming Race GMMK Compact-Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Glorious PC Gaming Race GMMK Compact Tastatur - Barebo&#8230;
GH60 GK61 RGB Hot Swap Independent Driver Tyce-C ANSI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ansonsten über Aliexpress bestellen ....
oder:
DIY KIT
&#8211; KBDfans Mechanical Keyboards Store


----------



## Fakez (27. April 2020)

Hast du dir schon mal eine Tastatur gebaut und kannst du vielleicht ein paar Switches empfehlen Tactile und Lineare?
@Hubacca


----------



## JackA (27. April 2020)

Tastenkappen:
Kuehlen Jazz Doppel schuss Schwarz Weiss Dick PBT DE ISO layout 108 backlit Tastenkappen OEM Profil Keycap Fuer MX mechanische Tastatur|Tastaturen|Computer und Buero - AliExpress
122 key Deutsch Layout Europaeischen ANSI ISO DE OEM PBT Tastenkappen fuer Cherry MX Schalter der Mechanische Tastatur Kostenloser Versand|Tastaturen|Computer und Buero - AliExpress

Switches:
Da kannste Gateron nehmen, die sind von Haus aus geschmiert.

PCB und co.:
Kann Ich leider nichts sagen, da keine Ahnung ob ISO-DE verfügbar ist.


----------



## Hubacca (27. April 2020)

Jaein - ich habe mir noch schon eine Tastatur - besser gesagt eine Tastatur umgebaut. Dabei habe ich allerdings nur eine Roccat Ryos TKL mit
einem anderem Gehäuse ausgestattet.
Mechanische Tastaturen selbst habe schon einige gehabt und ausprobiert . Ducky, Logitech, Razer, Roccat, Sharkoon, Steelseries ....

Auch habe ich überlegt mir eine Tastatur selbst zu bauen, aber folgende Punkte sprechen meiner Meinung nach dagegen:
1. Es gibt sehr gute, günstige, "fertige, mechanische Tastaturen zu kaufen.
2. Der Preis - will ich was einigermaße vernünftiges zusammenstellen liege ich weit über Punkt 1. 
3. Die Vorteile - mechanisch, optisch, elektrisch einer selbstgebastelten Tastatur sind m.M.n. nicht so gravierend das es sich lohnt.
4. Beschaffbarkeit von Teilen: Nicht alles oder das was ich haben ist in Europa schlecht zu bekommen. Bei Ali & Co. bestelle ich sehr ungern, aber ich werd irgendwann auch mal
dort ein paar Teile ordern und testen.
5. Hotswap: Eigentlich habe ich nicht vor andauernd irgendwelche Taster zu testen und brauche keine Board wo ich die Dinger einfach nur reinstecken kann. Dazu habe ich als Elektroniker 
die Erfahrung gemacht das Stecksockel/Stecker die mechanisch belastet werden gerne Probleme verursachen. Da nehme ich lieber fest verlötete Schalter und wenn einer 
den Geist aufgibt dann löte ich den aus und ersetze ihn.

Zu den Tastern:
Das ist absolute Geschmackssache und da mußt du selbst ausprobieren was dir gefällt und am besten liegt.
Dazu gibts Sample Packs der verschiedenen Hersteller z.B.:

Glorious PC Gaming Race Keyboard Switch Sample Pack: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
TOOGOO Acryl Tastatur Tester 12 Klare Plastik: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Nachtrag: Wenn du jemanden mit Erfahrungen suchst dann wende dich mal an den User barmitzwa - ich glaube der hat da einschlägige Erfahrungen 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...her-eure-eingabegeraete-160.html#post10269009


----------



## barmitzwa (3. Mai 2020)

iso-de hotswap gibt es nur die gmmk von Glorious 

Falls du einen Lötkolben schwingen kannst, kannst du jedes PCB welches iso layout unterstützt verwenden. (wenn du es nicht kannst - hier ist eine gute Möglichkeit es zu lernen)

lube: bietet candykeys an, ist aber schwieriger in der Anwendung. Mykeyboard.eu hat hin und wieder Tribosys vorrätig.
gerade Gateron würde ich schmieren da die super kratzig und der werksseitige Schmierfilm im besten Fall inkonsistent ist. (bei meinen zwei sets von brown und red silent war an nur bei einer Hand voll switches etwas zu erkennen, hatte alle offen)

Caps: besonders schwierig in iso-de. Bei candykeys quasi permanent vergriffen und auch nicht die riesen Auswahl. Bei aliexpress wurden schon einige genannt. KPrepublic Store (Aliexpress) hat auch noch das ein oder andere Set mit international Option. Da kommst du aber preislich über 50€ und die sind von der Qualität her nicht das Geld wert. Der Kundendienst ist auch recht kompliziert (hatte da letztens erst einige Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen)

Alles in allem, viel Spaß. Wird nicht das einfachste unterfangen. Das muss man schon wirklich wollen 

Wenn du nur mal den 60% Formfaktor ausprobieren willst und ansi eine Option für dich ist: wäre eine gk61 eine Option (aufpassen, gibt es für optische und elektrische switches).


----------



## DerInso (12. August 2020)

Ich bin mal so frei und hänge mich hier mit dran. Mittlerweile bin ich seit einigen Stunden dabei mich nach (Kailh-)Switches umzusehen, und das Angebot ist ja wirklich.. überschaubar^^ Die Seite novelkeys.xyz scheint noch  Switches anzubieten, allerdings mit Versand aus den USA. Bei EBay hab ich noch einen Händler gefunden bei dem die Preise ok sind, ansonsten scheint man die Switches aber unheimlich schlecht oder überteuert zu bekommen. Caseking hat auch noch welche im Angebot (da gibts übrigens auch nen Konfigurator-Angebot wo alles drin ist), jedoch nicht die Jade bzw Navy die ich suche. Aber ansonsten ist der europäische Raum anscheinend ziemlich tot.
Hat jemand mal bei Ali Switches geholt, wie sind da die Erfahrungen? Ich bin mir da nicht sicher ob ich nicht doch umgelabelte günstige erhalte. Oder vielleicht hab ich auch noch nen europäischen Händler übersehen?


----------



## JackA (12. August 2020)

Wer sollte bereits umgelabelte MX-Switches (Kailh) nochmal umlabeln und dann noch mal günstiger verkaufen können? Wo sollen die gefertigt werden?


----------



## DerInso (12. August 2020)

Soweit ich das bisher nachverfolgen konnte, gibt es bspw Gatherons die deutlich besser verfügbar zu sein scheinen, und auch günstiger sind. Wie gesagt, ich hab da nicht die Expertise, daher ja die Frage^^


----------



## barmitzwa (12. August 2020)

Die großen Anbieter bei Aliexpress verkaufen die richtigen.

Habe da schon Gat silent brown, red und Kailh box jade bestellt. 

Glaube nicht dass die jemand noch günstiger als Gateron oder Kailh fertigen kann


----------



## DerInso (13. August 2020)

Dank euch für das Feedback.

Ich bin jetzt erstmal hin gegangen und hab mir einen 81er Tester (~35€ + ggf Zoll) geholt, um die verschiedenen Switches erstmal ganz in Ruhe zu testen. Denke mal die Navys könnten was für mich sein, vllt werden´s aber auch die Jade oder doch die Navy als Speed..
81 schalter tester mit acryl basis blank tastenkappen fuer mechanische tastatur kirsche kailh gateron outemu eis greetech box|Tastaturen|   - AliExpress
Als Caps nehm ich schwarze von einer alten Cherry-Kompatiblen hier, dazu noch Graue für um die 9€ von Ali
New Arrival 104 Doubleshot PBT Spacebar Keycaps Blank Keycaps For Wired USB Cherry Switches Mechanical Keyboard Keycaps|Keyboards|   - AliExpress
und die Top-Schwartz mit weissem Rest, allerdings in Ami-Spec (also ohne Sondertasten, Enter..) und bau mir daraus ne Kombi zusammen.
Ausserdem hab ich auch direkt noch 50 Wechselslots von Aliexpress mitgenommen, mit denen ich mir dann bspw Sondertasten basteln kann und die dann über einen Arduino Leonardo (ATmega32u4) als Tastatur angeschlossen werden.

@Barmitzwa ich hatte gesehen du machst da auch was mit 3D Druck. Bei Thingiverse hab ich bisher nur eine Tastatur gefunden (allerdings mit nem Teensy und ohne Beleuchtung). Je nach dem wie das mit dem Platz so ausschaut wäre ein Projekt mit Wechselsockeln und WS2812b als Beleuchtung ja eigentlich ne schicke Idee, über einen ESP8266 oder ESP32 dann ja sogar direkt neben dem Ansprechen über den Rechner in´s Smarthome einbindbar. Hitze der LEDs sollte sich ja relativ gut ableiten lassen wenn man die LEDs ganz unten und dabei so positioniert dass sie auf einer Alu- bzw besser Metallbackplate aufliegen die man ja eh als Gewicht in der Tastatur gebrauchen kann. Bin nur noch nicht 100pro sicher ob die LEDs in 5050 Bauform noch neben die Sockel passen, am besten schon mit Stützkondensator und Widerstand so dass man nicht ewig die größeren Bauteile manuell lötet, sprich kleinste Bauform dürfte da ja 144/Meter von der Rolle sein. Ohne externes Netzteil muss dann natürlich der Stromverbrauch begrenzt werden, das dürfte wegen der Temperatur aber eh nicht die dümmste Idee sein. Dann sollte ja auch PETG als Material völlig reichen.
Hast du ne Seite wo man bei dir den Status ein bisschen verfolgen kann, und ggf Interesse dich auszutauschen für so ein Projekt? Ich denke zwar 2x 4 Wochen muss ich rechnen, einmal bis der Tester hier ist, und einmal bis die Switche dann (hoffentlich direkt verfügbar) auch eintreffen, aber man kann ja bspw schon mal mit dem Code für die LEDs anfangen und ggf auch ne kleine (Qt?)-Anwendung für den Rechner basteln. Für die 2812er hab ich auch schon einige Dimm-programme und so hier für´s Smart Home liegen die über die Standard-Lib hinaus gehen.

Aso, Drucker hab ich natürlich auch selbst hier (CR10 mit zweiter Z-Spindel und so)


----------



## barmitzwa (13. August 2020)

Ich hatte zwar drüber nachgedacht mir eine Handverlötete 96% mit Mikrocontroller zu basteln, aber dann hab ich das ymdk 96 PCB auf Aliexpress entdeckt und da war der Aufwand doch deutlich geringer. Einziger Nachteil: Switches sind south faced - heißt LED's nach unten und nicht nach oben wo die Zeichen der Caps sind.
Will sagen, dass ich nur das Case gedruckt habe, da mir die Verfügbaren zu sehr aufgetragen haben. PCB und Copperplate sind gekauft. 

Handwired (fast) full size allein ist schon aufwendig. Wollte dann noch einfarbige LED's die man wenigstens in der Helligkeit steuern kann und da habe ich dann in der Planung keine Lust mehr gehabt. 

Denke mit 5050 LED's kannst du dir eher eine Schreibtischlampe bauen. Von der Helligkeit reichen 3mm LED's völlig (es sei denn du willst RGB .. weiß nicht ob es adressierbare 3mm LED's gibt)
Das sollte dann auch mit den LED's kein Problem sein - selbst mit PLA 

Seite habe ich keine und viel geändert hat sich abgesehen von den Keycaps auch nicht mehr. Habe das Design einem Bekannten überlassen, der es in seinem Shop anbieten wollte - er kommt aber scheinbar nicht so richtig aus dem Knick 


...
Alles in allem ist das was du vor hast sicher machbar und auch ein cooles (wenn auch extrem aufwendiges) Projekt. Vermute aber du wirst vom feeling her nie an ein Hackbrett mit massiver mounting plate heran kommen. Ich würde mir den Aufwand jedenfalls nicht antun wollen in Anbetracht was es alles für teilfertige Lösungen gibt . 
Du scheinst technisch sehr versiert zu sein.. schau dich doch mal nach verschiedenen PCB's um und bau dir so deine Traumtastatur zusammen. Vom Layout hast du da auch die Qual der Wahl. 
Ich persönlich möchte meine 96% jedenfalls nicht wieder her geben und für mich kommt kein anderer Formfaktor mehr in Frage (1800 wäre noch etwas aber wer braucht schon Pfeiltasten...)

Guter Anlaufpunkt ist immer r/mechanicalkeyboards - da findest du sicher auch einige geeks die dir da (wirklich) weiter helfen können und nicht nur gefährliches Halbwissen haben wie ich


----------

